# How come Lyft doesn’t show price or where going like Uber?



## mnext02 (Aug 2, 2016)

Plz advise. Ventura, CA


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mnext02 said:


> Plz advise. Ventura, CA


Because Lyft Sucks


----------



## mnext02 (Aug 2, 2016)

Did it used to? I forgot


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

They want you to take EVERY ride, so that information is irrelevant. You want to do your best for the community, right?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

mnext02 said:


> Plz advise. Ventura, CA


You don't need that info.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

mnext02 said:


> Plz advise. Ventura, CA


Because you are suppose to be a ride sharing charity. An ant or minion that does not make good informed decision whether a ride is profitable before accepting it.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Because they DGAF what you want.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Because they DGAF what you want.


That hurts. ☹


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

mnext02 said:


> Did it used to? I forgot


Suck? Yes.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

They don't want you or the public to know how much they're screwing you and the passengers


----------



## Fairbanks16 (May 27, 2021)

Lyft and Uber are not real jobs. Time to seek gainful employment


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

mnext02 said:


> Plz advise. Ventura, CA


------------------------
If you acceptance rate is high, you are shown the distance and direction of the trip. Lyft has never shown the cost of the trip.


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------
> If you acceptance rate is high, you are shown the distance and direction of the trip. Lyft has never shown the cost of the trip.


They did it before and since they change prime time to another way to screw drivers they take it away. A lot of person have complained because Lyft were taking 60% of the prices now that said your just a dumb driver pay by time and distance.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------
> If you acceptance rate is high, you are shown the distance and direction of the trip. Lyft has never shown the cost of the trip.


Lyft did previously show the amount they charged the PAX and the amount they kept. I can't remember if they stopped when they changed the power zones to the Prime time or if it was shortly after but it's been about 2- 2 1/2 years. I know the prime time happened first and then within a couple weeks they made their API private and somewhere in there they also stopped telling us what they charged the passenger


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Why would you want to know where you're going, or the price they will pay?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Lyft did previously show the amount they charged the PAX and the amount they kept. I can't remember if they stopped when they changed the power zones to the Prime time or if it was shortly after but it's been about 2- 2 1/2 years. I know the prime time happened first and then within a couple weeks they made their API private and somewhere in there they also stopped telling us what they charged the passenger


In my market they stopped on Friday, October 4th, 2019, they did not even wait until the end of a weekly cycle. After 2 months of me arguing back and forth with them they finally stopped responding to my requests and in early January of 2020 they shadow banned me by not reviewing my vehicle and insurance renewals and letting me sit with expired documents. My last Lyft trip was Thursday, Jan 2nd, 2020. Funny that they let me drive through the holiday weekend 9 days after my insurance on file was expired, all the while my new insurance document said pending review, and still does to this day.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

It's not about the destination, it's about the journey.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> In my market they stopped on Friday, October 4th, 2019, they did not even wait until the end of a weekly cycle. After 2 months of me arguing back and forth with them they finally stopped responding to my requests and in early January of 2020 they shadow banned me by not reviewing my vehicle and insurance renewals and letting me sit with expired documents. My last Lyft trip was Thursday, Jan 2nd, 2020. Funny that they let me drive through the holiday weekend 9 days after my insurance on file was expired, all the while my new insurance document said pending review, and still does to this day.


That's what I'm afraid is going to happen with me. My insurance needs to be updated and I'm dreading sending it in. I don't know why because I hardly ever drive for them but I like having the security of a second company to fall back on🤷‍♀️ Lyft and I are to the point they won't even respond to any of my messages. Even specific messages. They simply just close it out without responding


----------

